# Food Network is meant to be on UPC form today does anyone know what number channel?



## Finlandia (6 Sep 2011)

Hi The food network is meant to be on UPC form today does anyone know what number channel it is on ?


----------



## mark27 (6 Sep 2011)

508


----------



## Finlandia (6 Sep 2011)

Great thanks Mark27


----------



## wbbs (6 Sep 2011)

I just read this on another forum, I have UPC and there is no 508, is everyone getting it?


----------



## TarfHead (6 Sep 2011)

Where do you see what changes are being made to UPC channel line-up ?

I assume you have to re-boot the box to pick up any changes ?


----------



## wbbs (6 Sep 2011)

Read it on a discussion about recipes, as its a food channel and is going to have cake programmes.   Does re-boot mean turn it off and on?  not very technical here!  if it does I've done that and it didn't turn up


----------



## TarfHead (6 Sep 2011)

wbbs;1199716Does re-boot mean turn it off and on? not very technical here! [/QUOTE said:
			
		

> My upc box is quite old, so how it works for me may not work for you.
> 
> Anyhow .. press Help on the remote, then the Yellow button


----------



## theresa1 (6 Sep 2011)

*September*


6 - True Movies 1 on channel 328
6 - Food Network on channel 508


----------



## wbbs (6 Sep 2011)

My own remote is fairly ancient, can't see a help button on it, have a yellow one alright but nothing happens when you press it.


----------



## wbbs (6 Sep 2011)

Looks like I might not have it because there are different UPC systems, geographical locations or something, not a digital service where I am if that makes sense.


----------



## monagt (6 Sep 2011)

Reboot your box


----------



## wbbs (6 Sep 2011)

Did that already


----------



## monagt (6 Sep 2011)

Switching the power to the box completely OFF and waiting a few secs???


----------



## wbbs (6 Sep 2011)

Yep, no 508


----------



## STEINER (6 Sep 2011)

theresa1 said:


> *September*
> 
> 
> 6 - True Movies 1 on channel 328
> 6 - Food Network on channel 508


 
just switched on my tv, I  have those 2 new channels no problem.


----------



## Harry31 (6 Sep 2011)

I got them too - no problem


----------



## liaconn (7 Sep 2011)

I have them both as well. If you go into 'guide' and scroll way down beyond the list of movie channels you should get Food Network as an option.


----------



## wbbs (7 Sep 2011)

Turns out I don't have it and won't be getting it, only available to their cable customers and not to those of us out here in the sticks who have the aerial system.


----------



## liaconn (8 Sep 2011)

wbbs said:


> Turns out I don't have it and won't be getting it, only available to their cable customers and not to those of us out here in the sticks who have the aerial system.


 
You're not missing much, to be honest. I love cookery programmes but haven't seen anything I'd be dying to watch on this.


----------



## wbbs (8 Sep 2011)

I want to watch the cake programmes, I really really do!


----------

